# [SOLVED] HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi all :smile:. I have been experiencing a very frusturating problem. Recently, My Toshiba Satellite A100 Laptop is so slow!! I bought it about over two years ago. I still have the two recovery disks. Okay, so when I put disk 1, it goes through, and tells me to put disk 2. Then, when I wait the 38 mins for the recover, at 100%, it says "Error, blah, blah,". The two disks are perfectly fine without any scratches. I just restart my comp, and I get 5 error messages and then a black screen. Error just said "Recovery Error, a long number like #10C- - - - - - - - - - ..or something like that...So basically I am stuck. BUT*, last night I did it, even with the error message I restarted it and I got to the factory setup and everything, and it was all loading, but it was 4 in the morning, so I just decided to force it to shut down and begin it tomorrow. Now this stupid thing won't work!!!!!!!! UHHHH!!!!!!! Oh yeah, and about in last October, I also formatted it for the first time, and I was successful. But now, this is just making me so mad!!! Help!

I can't get to the main desktop window or anything, there has to be a missing or corrupt file everytime. I need a quick answer!! PLEASE HELP


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

AFAIK basically it's important to have a good RAM and a good HDD for a successful install. I suggest you test these first (use Memtest86+ for RAM and use your HDD maker's diagnostic utility). Run Memtest86+ at least 2 passes for each RAM module.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

help!! I think my hard drive has crashed. maybe who knows.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Run an HDD diagnostic to test your HDD.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

oh, hi Triggerfinger. I have no clue what a HDD diagnostic is. Can you tell me wat it is and how I do it. Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

It is supposed to test your hard drive for errors. Click on the HDD Diags link on my sig to d/load the diagnostic utility for your HDD brand (ex. Hitachi Drive Fitness Test). Get the CD based utility so you would not need to boot into Windows to run the test.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Okay I checked it but there is none for Toshiba.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Use Hitachi Drive Fitness Test.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Okay. So I have a blank disc. Which one do I download?

- Download Drive Fitness Test Windows Diskette Creator v4.15 b01 (12.16.2008) (Direct Link)
- Download Drive Fitness Test v4.15 b01 (12.16.2008) - Diskette Image (Direct Link)
- Download Drive Fitness Test v4.15 b01 (12.16.2008) - CD Image (Direct Link)

Steps would be nice.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*



OnlySkills said:


> Okay. So I have a blank disc. Which one do I download?
> 
> - Download Drive Fitness Test Windows Diskette Creator v4.15 b01 (12.16.2008) (Direct Link)
> - Download Drive Fitness Test v4.15 b01 (12.16.2008) - Diskette Image (Direct Link)
> ...


Steps to burn into a blank CD... follow the *BURN AN ISO FILE* link on my sig (blue letters.. hard to miss).


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

TriggerFinger..I successfully got the CD, and I tested my HDD with the DFT. This is what I got:

Technical Result Code

Drive Information
Serial Number: X0KPPADS
Failure code: 0x73 - Defective Device. Excessive Shock.
Test Date: 10-06-2009 (dd-mm-yyyy)

Technical Result Code (TRC) 
7300AF71



So..what does this mean?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Yep, it sure looks like you need to have it replaced.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

So, say I go to a store and buy an External Hard Drive for 50 bucks, which is probably better than my current one, do I just plug & play? Do I need to remove my current one or something... How can I make the other one be the main drive like C:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

I am not too sure if your Toshiba laptop supports booting from an external drive. Usually what you need to do is to replace the drive that you currently have with a similar one (ex. 80GB or may be higher, IDE or SATA, 2.5 inch, etc.), remove the defective drive, put in the new drive and reinstall the system.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*



TriggerFinger said:


> I am not too sure if your Toshiba laptop supports booting from an external drive. Usually what you need to do is to replace the drive that you currently have with a similar one (ex. 80GB or may be higher, IDE or SATA, 2.5 inch, etc.), remove the defective drive, put in the new drive and reinstall the system.


Okay, where do I find the specific Toshiba Satellite A100 Hard Drive? I dont know what specific model it is. All it says on the back is MODEL NO: PSAA8C-TA402C. If not Toshiba, where do I find a similar one?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

The hard drives must first be removed. Once done, get the details on the label (may be the model of the hard drive). Once you get the details, go to your nearest computer store and give them the details of the drive you need. This is the safest way to do it to prevent any incompatibilities. Most often you may use other brands like WD, Hitachi, Fujitsu, etc. as a replacement. Another way is to call Toshiba customer service and ask them for the details. If the laptop is under warranty, do not remove the drive, just bring it back to the store or contact Toshiba support and have them do the repairs.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

HEY, Trigger Finger. I found something. Tell me if this will work with my unit.
http://cgi.ebay.com/40GB-HARD-DRIVE...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
I found a quick DIY to remove my hard drive and replace it. All it takes is one screw. I can do this myself and replace the new hard drive.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*



OnlySkills said:


> HEY, Trigger Finger. I found something. Tell me if this will work with my unit.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/40GB-HARD-DRIVE...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> I found a quick DIY to remove my hard drive and replace it. All it takes is one screw. I can do this myself and replace the new hard drive.


What is your hard drive make and model? Any details you might want to share so we can compare with the one on your link?


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Okay. I am holding the hard drive in my hand right now. It was very easy to take out. Let me read to you the information:

Hitachi Travelstar (TM)
www.hitachigst.com
MODEL: HTS541010G9SA00
5V 1.0A DC
5400RPM SATA
MADE IN THAILAND BY Hitachi Global Storage Technologies (Thailand) .Ltd. TD
10 SEP 06

100GHDD

There are a bunch of other little numbers but I guess these are important.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Thank you. Based on what you just posted, you need one like this:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16822146051


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Okay, i found some refurbrished ones and some used ones on Ebay, all have been tested to be in a good working condition. They are around $40-50. And that's the Hitachi ones, exactly the same as my current one. I think they come with a 1 year warranty.

Then you got some no name companies, but they are new, same specifications (5K100) and these are about $25 for new ones. They come with a 5 year warranty.

Which one should I go with?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Well I guess it depends. I have tried both refurbished and new ones and it is always the latter that lives longer. Of course nothing beats getting a new and branded drive. Price would definitely double so if it is an issue then get the no name ones or the refurbished ones. Just remember that we all get what we pay for.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

If you were in this situation, which would you get?:4-dontkno

1. Branded Used (Working condition) for $40-$50.

OR

2. No Name New, 5 year warranty, for $25-$30.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

I prefer new and branded ones but given the choices, either one will do with at least 2 conditions... seller is legit and not a fly by night vendor given the warranty is at least a year and that the seller should give assurance that drive will work well and is compatible with the model of laptop (item can be returned with no return fees).


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Okay so, I bought the NEW non-branded one on ebay. It all came to $40.60 CAD. Seller actually said that it was tested by manufacturers (I'm guessing Toshiba) during being processed, then factory sealed. Sounds good. And the fact I got the 5-year warranty. Looks good, I'll wait till it comes and then reinstall my XP with recovery discs, then I'll see how it all goes. Hopefully I can have a healthy laptop again. I'll update soon.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

It is good that you have the recovery discs. Do post back and give us an update what happens.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Just an update: Hard drive hasn't come in yet, but will anyday soon. I was expecting it yesterday, but since it's the weekend now, I'll expect it on monday.

Quick question: When I put in my hard drive, and start the laptop WITH the recovery discs, do I have to go through the hard-drive erase process and reinstall OS? Or is there a way for me to reinstall OS without reformatting the new hard drive, because that will be a waste of time. Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Not so sure if using recovery CD. My guess is yes, it will probably ask/prompt you.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Hey Trigger, my new hard drive came in today. I put it in, and got into BIOS by pressing the F12 key on boot. Then I selected CD/DVD ROM because I have the Disk 1/2 of my original factory recovery discs, and I got through that whole process. I got stuck at a screen, where it asks you to initialize your hard drive. I click yes, and then I get a error message (ERR: F3E1000001), and I have to restart the system because OK is the only available option. If I click no on the initializing screen, it will just shut down for some reason. Any help?


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

New hard drive is Western Digital (WD Scorpio - WD1000BEVS) with the exact same specifications as my old Hitachi Travelstar.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Just guessing but I suspect a bad set of recovery CD. Have you tried using an XP install CD?


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*



TriggerFinger said:


> Just guessing but I suspect a bad set of recovery CD. Have you tried using an XP install CD?


No, I haven't. but one thing is for sure the hard drive won't show up in the BIOS or when I ran the Data Lifeguard Tools , both V11 and V11.2 which I burned on DVDs. Can you find any clues that my hard drive is bad or something? Will a BIOS flash help, because I found an update, but it's a windows installation.

Can you give me a link for a Windows install CD?
will it work on a USB Flash drive?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*



OnlySkills said:


> Can you give me a link for a Windows install CD?


Try your nearest computer store. They might have one for sale. Links for a Windows install CD.... try Newegg... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116059


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Hey will this work:

I have Windows XP SP3 downloaded on my comp. I have all the drivers for my Laptop downloaded on my comp. Should I slipstream everything into one CD, and will that be a bootable Windows Install CD? Because then I might be able to try it on my old Hard drive.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Please read PM.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Recovery ERROR - Rebooting Toshiba Satellite Laptop!*

Hey Trigger. Sorry for the late update. I sent the HDD back and they sent me another unit. This one worked! This was on August. 1, sorry for notifying you a month later. 
So yeah I just recovered it to factory setup with recovery disks, and now my Laptop is healthy and normal! Thank you once again


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I am glad to know you got it working again.


----------

